# Receptor FM 88-108MHZ



## mati_23 (Nov 29, 2007)

hola quiero hacerme un receptor de FM sencillo y barato

alguen me puede dar un diagrama o un diagrama experimental?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola.

En <buscar> pon   FM receptor.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Creo que éste IC es receptor de Fm, no me acuerdo bien, pero baja el datasheet que allí lo especifica.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Nov 29, 2007)

<_< te falto el codigo del IC Dano.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 2, 2007)

Holas.CD2003 es un simple receptor AM/FM....  LA1800 Otro receptor AM/FM tb simple...otro el LA1260 nuevamente receptor de AM/FM pero este te entrega una salida de FI (al contrario delos 2 anteriores ke te entregan audio directo aun amplificador o un auricular de alta impedancia...32ohms como minimo)con el ultimo tienes la posibilidad de amentar su selectividad con una buena etapa de frecuencia intermedia despues le pones un TA7640 (procesador de FI para AM/FM) y tenes salioda de audio lista para un amplificador de audio (LM311 o un LM741)


BYE!


----------



## Dano (Dic 2, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> <_< te falto el codigo del IC Dano.



Perdón. TDA7000, es una receptor de FM, lo usa SM0VP0.

Saludos


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 3, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> mabauti dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias vi el datasheet del TDA7000 entiendo el eskema pero tengo problemas para encontrar el TDA una consulta este integrado se puede conseguir en una tienda de repuestos Philips ya ke es la unica empresa ke fabrica este integrado se puede conseguir alli?


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2007)

mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabría contestarte exactamente pero es raro, aquí en Uruguay lo consigues en cualquier tienda de electrónica, si estás cerca de alguna tienda de Philips es solamente preguntar, como mucho te contestaran que no lo tienen.

Saludos


----------



## hfe.ib (Dic 7, 2007)

Si vas a usar el TDA7000 en la banda comercial esta todo bien, ahora si queres usarlo para frecuencias superiores o inferiores vas a tener problemas, no es un buen integrado.
Al menos yo no logre buenos resultados.


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 7, 2007)

aqui te dejo este receptor espero que le guste
ok. 8)


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 7, 2007)

lo siento el documento no lo quiere aceptar


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 7, 2007)

donde esta?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 9, 2007)

hola

me gustaria armar el del TDA7000 pero no lo encuentro en ninguna tienda he buscado y buscado y nada me pueden dar otro diagrama?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 9, 2007)

y ya pense comprare el CD2003 alguen me puede dar el diagrama ya ke soy muy despistado para buscar datasheets


----------



## gustavocof (Jul 5, 2008)

este integrado de sony me dio mas que excelentes resultados cxa1019m
aca les dejo los planos para armar el reseptor


----------



## maton00 (Ago 8, 2008)

hola yo eh deseado tomar un tda7000 y ponerle un decodificador stereo para luego amplificarlo con un tda2822m el problema es que no se ?                                                       Que decodificador stereo me sirve mas un mc1310,o un la1800 y de paso me interesa el  u2510b que lo eh visto en radios am/fm pero no hallo un esquema que no lleve tantos trimmers y osciladores de cristal que nadie tiene o conoce, y tambien b105 es posible utilizar este varicap para con un potenciometro para sustituirlo por un capacito variable??               bueno me gustaria que me aclararan estas dudas gracias!!![/youtube]


----------



## diego_z (Ago 8, 2008)

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> hola yo eh deseado tomar un tda7000
> 
> 
> , y tambien b105 es posible utilizar este varicap para con un potenciometro para sustituirlo por un capacito variable??               bueno me gustaria que me aclararan estas dudas gracias!!![/youtube]



hola amigo si te referis a reemplazar el varicap por un tandem o un trimer mira aca 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuitos-utiles-medidores-demas-15470/

que hay un circuito como el que necesitas lo arme y anda bastante bien 

suerte ( es el del walki solo debes armar la parte receptora )


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2008)

eh aqui un circuito que creo puede reemplazar un capacitor variable


----------



## djpusse (Jun 24, 2009)

hola gente espero que anden todos bien

bueno resulta que quiero hacer un sistema de monitoreo para bandas. quiero hacer ya que tengo un PLL. de hacer unos 10 receptores de fm para el cantante y los demas he encontrado algo como esto http://www.electronica2000.com/receptores-radio/receptor-fm.htm pero me parece que no va a andar porque es muy cencillo yo quiero algo barato y facil de hacer ya que tengo que hacer 10 o mas 

no importa la calidad que saca ni nada de eso es solo para que ellos se escuchen 

Gracias espero que me puedan ayudar saludos gente


----------



## GABILON (Sep 14, 2009)

hola a todos, la verdad es qeu tengo el famoso tda desde hace rato juntando polvo, y quiero usarlo, pero me gustaria usar una sintonia con un pote, para evitarme el tedioso mecanisado del trimer, pensé en usar un pote y un varicap, pero no se como cambiar eso en la parte del circuito tanque de recepcion, vi el mensaje de MATON00, pero no veo como iría eso en el circuito con el tda (pienso usar el que trae el datasheet) alguna sugerencia será muy bien agradecida.
-------------
hola anthony, tienes idea de como usar un circuito con un varicap que me reemplaze al tradicional circuito tanque que usa el tda7000 para la sintonizacion, lo unico que desearia en realidad es hacer la sintonia en la banda comercial de la fm mediante un pote y no con le trimer, ya que con el pote puedo serigrafiar el frente del gabinete directamente, sin tener que recurrir a algun mecanizado como me obliga el trimer, no me interesa memorizado de estaciones ni nada, solo mover el pote y desplazarme de los 88 a los 108mhz. gracias solamente por leer esta pregunta



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, un post.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola Gabilon:
Un tiempo atrás posteé un comentario en el foro sobre la sintonía del TDA7000 con un potenciómetro.
Pegale una leída y si podés conseguir el PCB, te subo una foto con los cambios necesarios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/consulta-acerca-manual-arrl-19231/

Saludos!


----------



## GABILON (Sep 16, 2009)

gracias ezavalla, siempre tan presto, acabo de leer los post y seguramente voy a ir por le lado del circuito de juanjo y daniel, lo que no me quedó muy en claro es el tema del pote multivueltas aislado qeu mencionas, porque ese seria el corazon de mi proyecto, si es muy j***o de conseguir, o muy caro, chau proyecto¡¡ sabrás entender


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2009)

El pote multivueltas es uno de panel marca Bourns, como un pote común pero con el cuerpo mas largo. Y tenés que comprar el que es todo de plástico. incluyendo el eje que girás. Acá en San Juan valía $40 hace algunos meses (y ese es el mas económico), así que no es muy barato, pero si no usas un multivueltas te va a ser imposible sintonizar todas las emisoras.


----------

